
Hedy Lamarr’s Forgotten, Frustrated Career as a Wartime Inventor - danso
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/hedy-lamarrs-forgotten-frustrated-career-as-a-wartime-inventor
======
lawnchair_larry
She absolutely did not invent frequency hopping. This seems to be a recent
meme, and it's fiction.

